# Eating sushi



## justin (May 14, 2010)

I am out eating at present time and i turned around and seen this









Hopefully it goes to a floorsink. I am thinking about sneaking back there to check.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

justin said:


> I am out eating at present time and i turned around and seen this
> 
> Hopefully it goes to a floorsink. I am thinking about sneaking back there to check.


Its possible. No trap so let's hope it does.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

At least it's not draining into the bucket beside it

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

justin said:


> I am out eating at present time and i turned around and seen this
> 
> Hopefully it goes to a floorsink. I am thinking about sneaking back there to check.


Even if there was a floor sink back there, who the f does that? Restaurant owner probably.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Lowest bidder gets the job. Seen that many times.

There's a Marco's pizza here that has the same thing with their hand sink and the three bay sink isn't trapped, well, except to the grease trap that it ties directly into. I told the manager.... :|

Where was the inspector, I wonder.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Even if there was a floor sink back there, who the f does that? Restaurant owner probably.


Nothing wrong with it. Its indirect waste.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> Nothing wrong with it. Its indirect waste.


Haven't seen that on a hand sink before.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Haven't seen that on a hand sink before.


Common practice here UPC.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Nothing wrong with it. Its indirect waste.


Exactly!! As long as run isn't over 5' to fd it needs no trap. But the fd dam sure does


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, maybe if you weren't eating in the kitchen, you wouldn't have to look at it....:laughing:


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like typical Chinese connection to me


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

tell them if they smell sewer gas it may be the plumbing ! lol


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

pilot light said:


> tell them if they smell sewer gas it may be the plumbing ! lol


Ya think....it won't be the electrical supply...:blink:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Ya think....it won't be the electrical supply...:blink:


Rofl, I thought it might be coming from the buildings phone line

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Rofl, I thought it might be coming from the buildings phone line
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Awesome Mate, PMSL:laughing:


----------

